# score report



## dunhill

Bună ziua!
Încerc să găsesc o traducere adecvata a sintagmei "*score report*" în contextul unui examen şi nu ştiu dacă am reuşit. Variantele pe care le-am găsit sunt: notificare scrisă a rezultatelor, informare asupra rezultatelor, fişă de rezultate. 
Mă poate ajuta cineva cu echivalentul standard in română?


----------



## farscape

Mi-e clar despre ce e vorba în _score report_ dar nu mi-e clar care ar fi echivalentul direct în româna pentru că nu cred că folosim aşa ceva.

Cred că totuşi noţiunea de "punctaj" e mai nimerită aici - fiind vorba  de punctajul obţinut la un test. "Fişă de punctaj" mă duce cu gândul la  forma/hârtia pe care se va scrie punctajul şi nu la punctajul în sine,  dar nu trebuie rejectată.

În ultimă instanţă, daca foloseşti "punctajul obţinut la test" sau chiar  "desfăşurător pentru punctajul... " ca să fie mai apropae de _report _şi indicând că punctajul general este explicat/defalcat, este perfect valabil.

Later,


----------



## yelllow

Cred că în română ar fi _fişa de evaluare_, sau _punctajul cumulativ_. Nu ştiu dacă există un echivalent standard in română...


----------



## farscape

yelllow said:


> Cred că în română ar fi _fişa de evaluare_, sau _punctajul cumulativ_. ...



Nu prea se potrivesc, dar mi-ai dat o idee:  *rezultatele examenului/testului*. Elevii aduc acasă un _report card_ care conţine _the score and/or the marks_ obţinute în timpul semestrului.

Later,


----------



## Reef Archer

farscape said:


> Elevii aduc acasă un _report card_ care conţine _the score and/or the marks_ obţinute în timpul semestrului.



*Carnet de note*, cum ar veni.


----------



## farscape

Reef Archer said:


> *Carnet de note*, cum ar veni.



Într-un fel, da... Un _report card_ conţine rezultatele finale  "medii" - procentaje şi calificative - precum şi succinte commentarii  ale profesorilor de la fiecare disciplină iar separat aprecieri generale  asupra performanţei elevului şamd, cu totul diferit de carnetul de note  pe care l-am avut eu în şcoală.

Am adus vorba de _report card _în contextul în care _scores_ (rezultatele) la un test/curs/examen sunt prezentate in el. 

Later,


----------



## Reef Archer

Da, știu despre _report card_ 

Ca format fizic, i-ar fi echivalent *foaia matricolă* din sistemul educațional românesc. Doar că aceasta se eliberează la sfârșit de ciclu sau în caz de transfer și face parte mai mult din comunicarea inter-instituțională (se trimite între școli) decât ca raport individual semestrial sau anual - deși rezultatele din descrierea _report card_-ului se consemnează semestrial/anual într-un *registru matricol* ce se păstrează în arhiva unității de învățământ.

Ca echivalent aproximativ, rămâne *carnetul de note*, în opinia mea, din moment ce rezultatele școlare, la noi, apar în tabele publice dar nu se eliberează ca foi personalizate.
Posibil, totuși, ca unele unități de învățământ să completeze *fișe de evaluare* așa cum au fost amintite mai sus, deși nu am cunoștință de așa ceva.


----------

